# MINIs on the Dragon (MOTD) 2012 - May 2nd to May 6th



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Disclaimer, Not A Car Audio Event :blush:

Anyone with a MINI headed to MINIs on the Dragon this year?? I'll be there Thursday May 3 - Sunday May 6. 
If there happens to be a few from the diyma crowd there, maybe we could do an impromptu listening and tuning session? I know there are a ton of SQ guys up in the Tennessee area, with MECA doing a ton of events there. It's at Fontana Lodge at the tail of the Dragon. If you're from around those parts, I assume you know about the Dragon 

Almost 700 Minis registered so far. Should be a very fun even. I will be jamming out quite hard :rockon: :drummer:

May 2nd to May 6, 2012
Fontana Village Resort
@300 Woods Road Fontana Dam, NC 28733
MINIs On The Dragon website - http://minisonthedragon.com


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I was just in Fontana last weekend. LOVE THE NANTAHALA!!


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Funny to see this listed here.

Your system, Neil should stand alone. THere does not appear to be too much audio emphasis in the MINI world. : (


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Watch out for the PO-PO's, last time I was there they were running radar on not one, not two, but three curves. I head there was all kinds of drama up there regarding the sheriff and that road?? Check out the dam while your up there it's worth it. Have fun.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

pimpndahoz said:


> Watch out for the PO-PO's, last time I was there they were running radar on not one, not two, but three curves. I head there was all kinds of drama up there regarding the sheriff and that road?? Check out the dam while your up there it's worth it. Have fun.


There will be 700 of us up there, armed with walkie talkies  no ones getting a ticket, well not me anyway.

Ive seen the dam, it's damn impressive


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I thought the organizers got the po-po's blessing and even shut the road down? 

I'd love to be there but I'll be in travel status to my next base and my Clubbie will be on a boat to Texas until mid-June.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> I thought the organizers got the po-po's blessing and even shut the road down?
> 
> I'd love to be there but I'll be in travel status to my next base and my Clubbie will be on a boat to Texas until mid-June.


That would be cool. I stay in my lane and don't to much over the speed limit anyway, so it's not much of an issue either way. 

My gf may not be able to get the needed vacation days, so I might not even be able to make it


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You could always go stag.  I actually land at BWI on the 3rd but I fly back out on the 4th. If I'd have remembered about this I'd have booked a longer layover and rented something to at least go down and just be there for the experience.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I will make this meet next year, this year is a no go. I hear it is an awesome event and a great drive.


----------



## shawnsr21 (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll be there Fri-Sun.


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

We went to a Mini event there in October that the Tar Heel Mini Motoring Association held. Not as big as MOTD but I think it goes by MSSD (Mini's Slay the Sleeping Dragon)

It was really fun, but can be frustrating with so many other cars on the road. I don't think I'll ever do an official event again.

If I go to the Dragon, I'm going with just a few other cars...

Now if there was to be a Diyma event at the Dragon, not limited to Mini's... 

that would be a fun event. 

Next NC Diyma meet at Fontana instead of Greensboro?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

InjunV18 said:


> We went to a Mini event there in October that the Tar Heel Mini Motoring Association held. Not as big as MOTD but I think it goes by MSSD (Mini's Slay the Sleeping Dragon)
> 
> It was really fun, but can be frustrating with so many other cars on the road. I don't think I'll ever do an official event again.
> 
> If I go to the Dragon, I'm going with just a few other cars...


I'd be willing to meet you in Asheville if you wanted to shoot the **** and maybe have a beer.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> You could always go stag.  I actually land at BWI on the 3rd but I fly back out on the 4th. If I'd have remembered about this I'd have booked a longer layover and rented something to at least go down and just be there for the experience.


There are quite a few of us just outside Baltimore, next time you are close let me know and maybe we can do a GTG down there.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

InjunV18 said:


> We went to a Mini event there in October that the Tar Heel Mini Motoring Association held. Not as big as MOTD but I think it goes by MSSD (Mini's Slay the Sleeping Dragon)
> 
> It was really fun, but can be frustrating with so many other cars on the road. I don't think I'll ever do an official event again.
> 
> ...



I like this idea:thumbsup:

Been wanting to get my car on the tail of the dragon for quite some time


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

chefhow said:


> There are quite a few of us just outside Baltimore, next time you are close let me know and maybe we can do a GTG down there.


I'm only there for a layover. I'm going to be stationed in Texas.


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Neil_J said:


> I'd be willing to meet you in Asheville if you wanted to shoot the **** and maybe have a beer.


I leave to go to the beach that Friday afternoon but actually would be available Thursday depending on what time you get in. My wife would like the excuse to ride to Asheville.



j-man said:


> I like this idea:thumbsup:
> 
> Been wanting to get my car on the tail of the dragon for quite some time


J-Man, you've got a lot more pull with the NC guys. Talk to them at the next meet. I won't be able to make it to Greensboro on May 12. Maybe the Fall meet could be up in Fontana... pretty leaves, dragon is good and fun then. Think about it.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Not sure how much pull i have, but I will toss it out there at the May G2G. Like I said, I like the idea 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

